# Tony's Handeling Package.



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

*Tony's Handeling Package*
well from popular demand i thought it was about time to get the pics up and show you the major internal surgery the TT has Undertaken.

Following on from the Brake upgrade http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146669&hilit=+how+to+R32 which was the V6TT/MK4 R32

so whats been done.. :roll:

*Maintaince Issues:*
Service (Oil, Oil Filter, Plugs) Haldex, fuel & Pollen have been done.
Cam Belt Change 
Gearbox oil Change
Inner CV Boot Replacement (Drivers Side)
4 Wheel Align (Upon Finish)

*Tony's Handeling Package*
Neuspeed 25mm Front ARB
Suspension Top Mounts
Front Drop Links
Neuspeed 22mm Rear ARB
Rear Drop Links
Forge Adjustable Tie Bars
Ap Coilovers
Powerflex Dog Bone Mount
Powerflex Front Wishbone Front Bushes
Powerflex Front Wishbone Rear Bushes
Powerflex Steering Rack Mount
Powerflex Rear Inner Arm Bush Mount
2x20mm Eibach Spacer with Bolts (Rear)
2x15mm Eibach Spacer with Bolts (Front)
Haldex Performance COntroller

So it's a big amount of work.... But well Worth the Effort  , So for the pics:

Ohhh Boxes of Guddies !!!









Hmmm We won't be needing this anymore

























AhH replacement of inner CV boot.. The bowls of the thing !!









Who Let the Dogbone mount out !!Woof woof









That Wrapping is not gonna last !!









Ah the engine subframe being reconstructed with Bushes and bars 









The Front Coils Are on !!









Rear Damper AP all the way !!









Rear End Back together !!

























So where's the Finished Product I hear you scream....

Here's it during it's mid wash 









*How Tony's Handeling package looks after bedding in* *UPDATE : BETTER PICS !!!!*









































So There You go... Not the cheapest of Garage bills mind.. And i'm not even going to try and explain the differencethis package makes to the Mk1 Audi TT all i can say is check this post: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148453 
BigSyd loved the drive in the passanger seat so much he's gone and ordered it...
and Mark_Hogan has just picked his TT up from having exactly the same package fitted.. Guess that speaks for it's self really. 8)

Also the Brakes i hear you say... Yes the front brakes are not Standard 225 Brakes, they are infact 2-pot calipers, check here: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146669&hilit=how+to+r32 A great how-to I did whe i fitted the brakes.

After all this all I can say is a Massive Thankyou to *AWESOME GTI* http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/ 
for their Great Service and belting installation, As i've said to John, You've built me one hell o a car here Matey !!! 
Also a Mention to Jim for all his hard work on fitting.. It really is appreciated and the setup is spot on !! Just handels like a dream. You guys seriously know your stuff and cannot recommend them Highly enough. So a big thanks to all, Al, Andy, Sarah, John, Jim and everyone down there that i have missed off but helped out on the car and the advise all the way through on the parts side..

I know it's abit of a long winded post... But i hope this is usefull for you all and you never know maybe it won't be just syd and Mark who's Quoting "I want tony's handeling package" to Awesome in the future !! [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S thanks to Andy/john for arranging/taking the Pics and if there is any parts i've missed off let me know :lol:

UPDATE April 2010
Just had these puppies fitted..








http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=13911&xSec=465
Now obviously people tend to change the top mounts when they do the coilover route. but with all bushes and stiffer bars the top mounts were infact quite weak.. (and made the cups stand off the hole for them) Obviously these are much stiffer, but steering wise the car is much more precise... very little steering action gives alot more response... best way of describing it is like a quick rack (shorter steering rack) obviously thats an exagerated version for alot more £££'s but it does give the same area of improvement !!


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that you're so happy with it because it just confirms my decision to go the Ap coilover and Forge tie bar route. I can't wait - i just wish that the springs were red and not blue to match the colour scheme on my car but hey! ho! i suppose that i'm just being fussy now. 
I would imagine that i will notice a big difference from my existing set-up (standard shocks and lowered with Eibach springs)


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats looking nice and low and you even keep the roads swept clean with the mudflaps :wink:

Bet she handles well now 8)


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Looking good Tony! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice... sounds like money well spent :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice one Tony, you just need new wheels 3" downpipe and 120/200 cat then there is stage 2 tuning, Big turbo etc etc etc :roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice work Tony!

My car has similar mods (different brands & minus a couple of mounts) & I love the way it handles! You must be chuffed to have transformed it


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Love and hate posts like this :wink: lol

Great post and picks Tony glad it's all come together as I know you've been waiting and waiting for it. Glad your happy.

Reason I hate posts like this (and it's not the obvious one of making me spend money) is you can't put your finger on which things effect handling the most.

I know it all adds up but it seems so many people have arbs uprated with coilover fitting. I wonder how many people have done these things on their own to see if they make a difference on their own. I understand why people do it (labour), but I wonder how much each part adds to the whole package.

Well done anyway mate looks class.

Last question. You were going Weitecs when we spoke. Why the change?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Hark said:


> I know it all adds up but it seems so many people have arbs uprated with coilover fitting. I wonder how many people have done these things on their own to see if they make a difference on their own. I understand why people do it (labour), but I wonder how much each part adds to the whole package.


From my experience suspension makes the biggest difference, followed by roll bars & then bushes. But, I think its made more complicated to answer based on how knackered your individual standard parts are when you start modding.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Everyone... Yeah i am Well Pleased with it... First reports from mark is that mine (thats got the performance haldex) Isn't as back end happy as his (bear in mind he's been in both), I'm just guessing here but i'd imagine thats because the hadlex is woring harder and giving the rear the "push" it needs... I know syd has gone down the haldex route he's actually got it now before everything eolse and has said it does push rather than pull...

Put yeah it's smiles all round folks... Big outlay but a one off outlay...

and yes les stage 2 as son as it's sorted cash wise i'm in for it... roll on open day to find out how much it'll sting !! :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

How are you that low with the rear perches in?? That is strange i have the same wheels and have the perches out.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Impressive stuff Tony :mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ian222 said:


> How are you that low with the rear perches in?? That is strange i have the same wheels and have the perches out.


Not a clue matey.... Jim from Awsome (who owns awesomes race TT) worked and set it up... but yeah them perches are deffo in.. I heard that... everyone was telling me Ap's don't got low enough.... but if anything it's about 5mm too low at the front... rear is perfect though..


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I really could kill you for getting me interested in all this modding melarky :twisted: but hey the car feels much nicer now :wink: And as you have already said a BIG thanx to Awesome GTI for fitting all of this stuff and the advise that they have given.

Cheers, Mark.

P.S.

I really do recomend getting this work done, it makes one hell of a difference. :!:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

so..........any clue as to how much this little mod cost?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

That looks as sweet as fcuk. would love to know the labour charge for it all :roll:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

That is very nice. You are a lucky person

Curves are a thing of the past..........  
8) 8) 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Labour charge was 19hours for mine.. (but had the cambelt and all the extra's)
for mark's it was 16hours I belive..

It's an expensive mod... and i can't really put a price up on it.. (i'm sure you'll understand) but when having a big chucnk of work done you'll find the things become a little cheaper than on the book...

i can cost it all out via the website if you like... to give ya an idea on the cost..


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

19 hours 

You could do it all yourself with a tool kit and a weekend and just take for a wheel aligment at end! This is what il be doing!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

stevebeechTA said:


> That looks as sweet as fcuk. would love to know the labour charge for it all :roll:


 If you have to ask you can't afford it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> 19 hours
> 
> You could do it all yourself with a tool kit and a weekend and just take for a wheel aligment at end! This is what il be doing!


Pretty Sure you wouldn't be able to press some of those bushes in... Some i suppose you could get in with a hammer... but you get what you pay for... getting the old bushes out... if not massivly damaged is an awfull job.. without a press... i must admit i've done it myself previously and have to say i ended up nackering the wishbone on that particular car..

i didn't think 19hours was bad... (4 hours on a cambelt change usually aint it?) so thats 15 hours..

I will be honest though i didn't get charged for 19... they did reduce it as i was a good customer.. 

Most place charge 400 for fitting coil over alone...so thats about 9 hours labour charge there :roll: 
And i'm sure i've heard ARB's come in at a coupple of hundred for fitting...
how many hours for a full service & Haldex...??? all adds up matey...

To be honest the labour charge wasn't that high on the bill... i actully expected it to be alot worse.. since the car was with them for 3 days


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> 19 hours
> 
> You could do it all yourself with a tool kit and a weekend and just take for a wheel aligment at end! This is what il be doing!


Thats all well if you have the room, tools, knowledge and the patients to do this. I only have two of these so thats why I had someone else do it for me :wink:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> 19 hours
> 
> You could do it all yourself with a tool kit and a weekend and just take for a wheel aligment at end! This is what il be doing!


Now that I would love to see
I saw the guy doing the job , I dont think anyone would be able to keep up

The brakes front and rear was done on Mark`s car and also the cam belt and service was done too

Oh and Al say`s Hi
Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > 19 hours
> ...


 Right on Sarah, and thats just one reason we keep coming back :wink: Well it isnt for yout tea making skills thats for sure :roll:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > 19 hours
> ...


Hi Sarah, I didnt have the Cam belt and service, that was Tony  hence mine only being 16hours :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


I dunno Les Ive had a lot worse... Dont listen to him Sarah I like your brews


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]
Now that I would love to see
I saw the guy doing the job , I dont think anyone would be able to keep up

The brakes front and rear was done on Mark`s car and also the cam belt and service was done too

Oh and Al say`s Hi
Sarah[/quote]

Right on Sarah, and thats just one reason we keep coming back :wink: Well it isnt for yout tea making skills thats for sure :roll:[/quote]

I dunno Les Ive had a lot worse... Dont listen to him Sarah I like your brews [/quote]

Oh don't get me wrong her brews are fine its just the time she takes to make you one :roll: 16 ours is about right after she says she will make you one soon and I even try to sweetener up with tins of beans but we wont go there.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

BTW if you had seen Tony's package you sure wouldnt want to handle it


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers Sarah an Al. Say Hi back, il be back to the Lupo stable soon with a daily drive TDI tell him  
Sarah im not trying to teel people not to come to you as its well known you cant be beaten, but I have teh knowledge, bottle, tools and space to give this a go. Ive done Coilovers, ARB, brake conversions all many times before. I have access to a press so it shouldnt be a problem, tho after you said 19 hours, maybe the TT will be off teh road for a week :lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

les said:


> BTW if you had seen Tony's package you sure wouldnt want to handle it


Les that sounds so GAY :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mark_hogan said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > BTW if you had seen Tony's package you sure wouldnt want to handle it
> ...


 Just what some guy with eye liner, wearing a pink flowery shirt open to his belly button with a large medalion round his neck and high heeled cowboy boots told me Mark :-*


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

mark_hogan said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > 19 hours
> ...


If I had the chance to do it over I would have someone do the Front Anti Sway Bar as that was the biggest pain in the as*
I have ever done on any car [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

but I am lucky I have all the time I need , Internet and folks like you to help out. I have only had to buy a few tools here and there.

Tony I had a Question looking at your front sway bar the bushings are black Neuspeed sends Brand New ones but in RED was this changed out after the Picture? It looks like the bushings are in for good...... :?: Like the rear those bushings are RED.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

New Pics http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=149086


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

updated with better pics, and links to the how-to on the brake upgrade (R32)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok so you've had all that lot done, which is very impressive, but you've not had defcons put in to finish it off?

Explain?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Update !!

Trailing arm bushes (the only bushes not changed) had cracked and were replaced today with powflex 

Also now looking at a set of defcons for the front as they have come up at a good price... (even if it does seem alot for a washer :roll: )


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be interested to see if you notice a difference between powerflex and defcon on the front arm cos they both do the same job in theory.
Will you be going to Blackpool
Graham


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah i'm at blackpool but not got the defons yet... thing is everything makes a difference... so pinpointing one thing will be hard... my rollbar is 25mm on the front... which is larger than most peoples..


----------

